# When will it ever end?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Last week I bought a kool-pup dryer. Well, there....I shouldn't have to buy any more grooming tools for a while. Ha! 
Ray is a mess. I have been spending a lot of time every day trying to get him combed through, but never finish. In exasperation yesterday, I decided I would clip him short, get it brushed through and then bathe and finish him. Sure. I went to use my clippers and nothing happened. Dead. Well, they are very old, so I can't complain. Then I tried to use my other clippers with the stationary blade and they didn't cut. Dull blade. :smpullhair: So, I used the Brava mini, but that was taking forever.

Now my poor little boy is chopped up and I am frustrated. So, of course, I had to buy a new clipper...another $150. It just never ends. Every time I swear I am not going to buy one more thing...well you know.

I got Andis clippers....hope they are great.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the Bravura clippers and love them! I just haven't clenched my teeth and ordered the kook-pup yet!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I resisted the Kool pup for about a year. But, then the subject came up here again, right after I had done battle with the hand help dryer...and I lost all control and went for it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaahaha ooooh, I know that feeling all too well my friend. I keep saying I will stop splurging on dog stuff...I'll let you know if that ever happens. I do need to get the Bravura too though...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you guys talking about the full size cordless clippers? I ordered a plug in. But the mini Bravura is fabulous for paws and tight places. I love it.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I know what you mean - I'm looking for the mini bravura and a pair of short curved shears....maybe Santa will think I'm a good girl this year! Lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

As long as we have Dogs, it will never end!!! I've been buying for our SS and I keep adding things for my own as well! LOL!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It will work out. In the meantime Poor Ray, I hope the doggie gang in the neighborhood don't make fun of him. The most important thing is that he is clean and unmatted. Hair grows back. Anyway, Mimi is your glamour pup.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> As long as we have Dogs, it will never end!!! I've been buying for our SS and I keep adding things for my own as well! LOL!


Right! I liked almost everything I got for SS buddy so much that I had to get one for my kids too. I got something in the mail today which was only for the buddy, and MiMi had a fit. I put it in a cupboard in my bedroom and closed the bedroom doors. She arffed and arffed and arffed, wanting me to give it to her. She finally got over it when (just now) UPS delivered the final buddy gift. Thank goodness, it was chewies and I had gotten extra for MiMi & Ray (Ru doesn't have teeth.) Now, at last it is quiet.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> It will work out. In the meantime Poor Ray, I hope the doggie gang in the neighborhood don't make fun of him. The most important thing is that he is clean and unmatted. Hair grows back. Anyway, Mimi is your glamour pup.


No, he isn't clean and unmatted. I am afraid to give him a bath with all the tangles, because I have always heard that bathing with tangles causes mats. But, for some reason, Ray can go for months without a bath. It is a coton breed characteristic. 
If anyone dares laugh at my boy, I will bite them really hard.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How about a no rinse shampoo? Some leave in conditioner to get the mats out. I don't know how old he is, but you don't want to stress him to much.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> How about a no rinse shampoo? Some leave in conditioner to get the mats out. I don't know how old he is, but you don't want to stress him to much.


I've been using leave-in conditioner. I just went passed the point of repair. Ray is still young, and he is very good when being groomed, but scared. His coat is much harder to maintain that a Maltese. It is so thick you can hardly find the dog under it. Before I had MiMi, I used to keep him in long coat, and he was absolutely magnificent. But with three dogs I just couldn't keep up with the long hair, and Ray got a haircut. Then MiMi got a haircut. I guess I wore out the clippers.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've also heard that bathing will make the mats worse, but I haven't found that to be true for my girls. I will gently apply shampoo without rubbing and use a wide tooth comb . The slipperyness makes it easier to comb out. I guess it may be different for each dog.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

The Ice on Ice works really well at getting the mats out. I spray a little bit in the mat or on the comb (depending on the size of the mat) and gently rub it, working the mat out with my fingers and then a comb or brush. There is also something called - The Stuff - my groomer told me to get, same idea. She actually said to spray a tiny amount on them after a bath to help prevent matting, but I haven't tried it (I always forget because they are so wound up!)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

It really NEVER ends, lol! I just got the sensei shears...I do have to admit the 57 tooth blenders are my best friend 

I have Andis clipper too, love the finish cut blades for my yorkie, but I love the full size Bravura w/metal combs for Georgie. That cord really did get in the way for me...I hope you enjoy yours, I've had mine for 10+ years!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Sylvia, so good to see you. I've missed you all. What kind of clippers did you get? I have to get them, I have a Wahl but it doesn't do a thing, I try and the hair lies flat and doesn't cut. What should I get my fine haired boy? Do you think the ones you got would be good for him. Where did you buy them?:blink:



Sylie said:


> Last week I bought a kool-pup dryer. Well, there....I shouldn't have to buy any more grooming tools for a while. Ha!
> Ray is a mess. I have been spending a lot of time every day trying to get him combed through, but never finish. In exasperation yesterday, I decided I would clip him short, get it brushed through and then bathe and finish him. Sure. I went to use my clippers and nothing happened. Dead. Well, they are very old, so I can't complain. Then I tried to use my other clippers with the stationary blade and they didn't cut. Dull blade. :smpullhair: So, I used the Brava mini, but that was taking forever.
> 
> Now my poor little boy is chopped up and I am frustrated. So, of course, I had to buy a new clipper...another $150. It just never ends. Every time I swear I am not going to buy one more thing...well you know.
> ...


----------

